# A little help



## TheSideler (Oct 1, 2007)

My father and I went out acouple of years ago with an inshore guide we really liked a lot but we cannot remember his name. He did regular inshore trips from a ranger flats boat and evening trips in a walkabout in the p-cola pass. I think his name was Gray but we have lost all our records. Wewould meet himat a tackle shop on the east side of the bridge from Perdido to p-cola. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know. As an alternate, I've seen that a guide named Corey seems pretty good. I haven't fished with him, but I've been in the same waters with him and he catches fish. I believe he works out of Gulf Breeze Baiat and Tackle- 850-932-6789 (I think).

Also, John Rivers is an excellent guide in this area. Again, never been with him, but I've been to his website and he catches fish! He also writes for some popular magazines and I really like his articles. Hope this helps.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

You probably metthe guideat Gray's Bait and Tackle which is east of the bridge. I know you asked for the guides name, but maybe this will help. I do recommend Capt. Wes Rozier 850-982-7858. He is on the forum here along with many other guides.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I believe you're referring to Capt Bob Gray, of Grays bait and tackle. Bob was a great person and I don't doubt that you had a wonderful time with him. Unfortunately Capt. Bob passed away a while back, followed shortly by his wife. It was a very sad time for many of us that grew up around Capt. Bob and Maggie Gray, they were people who left a lasting impression on everyone they met. They will be sorely missed. 

You can find many very reputable guides, such as Capts. Wes, Corey, John, or myself, that I'm sure will do everything they can to ensure you another memorable fishing trip.


----------

